# Naviwax Dark mini review - Finally gave the Lexy IS F some JDM wax love!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I finally gave the Lex a clean up and it's first coat of Naviwax Dark, something I've been waiting to do since this wax turned up from Qatar! Thanks MAXI-MILAN!!! :wave:

I've been very impressed with this wax since using it on my Honda previously. It has its little quirks, like a huge double tin with cool Japanese writing , no cure time, and needing to be applied to a wet panel! :doublesho

The way you have to work with this wax is different to everything else I've ever tried. First you must wet your applicator or mist the panel with water. I tried both methods, and misting the panel with water makes it a lot easier to spread the wax out. Just wetting the applicator, the application of the wax can get a bit grabby.

Next you just give the nice sized applicator a spin in the tub to load it, very easy to do with the huge tub! Application to the wet panel is super quick and easy. I found I could do 1/2 the bonnet and a wing at once with the loaded applicator, leaving a very nice thin coat.

You cant really get carried away and go around the car applying wax before removal, there's no cure time with this Naviwax. You just buff off very easily straight away to reveal a deep and glossy look! I tried leaving it on a bit longer before removal, not recommended! :lol:

Looks wise, the Naviwax Dark adds some nice depth to the paint. It also darkens the paint slightly too. You can certainly tell where you've applied it and where you havent, much like Prima Amigo! On the wetness, this one seems to be more glassy than wet looking, but still nice and glossy.

Water behavior of this wax is very impressive too. This wax hates water!!! It's the monsoon rain season here at the moment, the car is dry when you drive along even during a down pour!

This wasn't a full detail, just a paint decon, clean up some light wash swirls and glaze with Amigo, then and coat in Navi. I'm very happy with the Amigo + Naviwax Dark combo, both of these darken the paint a bit, so my Starlight (metallic) black IS F has a nice deep inky black look to it.

Anyway, I'll let the pics do some talking now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good...

Not a wax I have thought about trying tbh...

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good...
> 
> Not a wax I have thought about trying tbh...
> 
> :thumb:


It was this thread that started it for me. Dangerroush's Mustang. :argie:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201160

I got it because it's something different to the norm in the sub 50 quid zone where I like to play! 

Can't beat the JDM [email protected] factor either! :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

That Lexus is pure sex on wheels.

Love it!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Have to say that Naviwax dark is kinda my go to wax. I've nearly got through a full tin. Never applied it to a wet panel or with a damp applicator before though. 

Car looks very good indeed.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

liking that :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the Naviwax Ultimate and it's the dogs danglies on silver :thumb:
Can highly recomend


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I was looking at the naviwax range, but was put off as I didn't know a great deal about them.
Looks spot on though in your pics


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Lexus is looking the goods mate :thumb:



Paddy_R said:


> Have to say that Naviwax dark is kinda my go to wax. I've nearly got through a full tin. Never applied it to a wet panel or with a damp applicator before though.
> 
> Car looks very good indeed.


I'd recommend trying it with a damp applicator or wet (slightly misted) panel, much easier to spread and get an even coat.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> Have to say that Naviwax dark is kinda my go to wax. I've nearly got through a full tin. Never applied it to a wet panel or with a damp applicator before though.
> 
> Car looks very good indeed.


I've never tried it with out the water TBH.

I'll do you a deal. I'll try it without water, and you can try it with water, and we'll see which is better! :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Think ill be getting a tin of this for my civic. I see another member mentioned he applied it differently to you. Did you have problems with the application and removal if you didnt wet the panel/applicator?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Serapth said:


> Think ill be getting a tin of this for my civic. I see another member mentioned he applied it differently to you. Did you have problems with the application and removal if you didnt wet the panel/applicator?


I'll try tomorrow when I give my Honda another coat. I've never tried it without the water, but it does get a bit grabby on the paint when you need to wet the applicator again, if you apply with that method. No problems when you mist the panel with water, it wets the applicator as you go too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Looks great that Lexus! Just love it! And love also all the NW waxes, I have a panel pot of each (dark, light and ultimate), and they are really impressive waxes imo. And its application is just easier than any other I've tried. A really recommendable wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alteclio said:


> Looks great that Lexus! Just love it! And love also all the NW waxes, I have a panel pot of each (dark, light and ultimate), and they are really impressive waxes imo. And its application is just easier than any other I've tried. A really recommendable wax.


I must try the Ultimate! 
I used my Navi Dark in a silver IS350 the other day, looks really nice! I'll try and dig out some pics.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate your Lex looks great.:thumb:
never tried Naviwax before but could be worth ago when ive got through the blackfire.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Tried loads of lsp's and Naviwax dark and Ultimate are in top5, finish and durability wise :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Audriulis said:


> Tried loads of lsp's and Naviwax dark and Ultimate are in top5, finish and durability wise :thumb:


What are those 4 other?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

puppag said:


> Mate your Lex looks great.:thumb:
> never tried Naviwax before but could be worth ago when ive got through the blackfire.


The Blackfire Midnight Sun wax is next on the list now they got the 3oz size! 

The Naviwax Dark is more glassy than wet on the Lex, but just about matches my Vics Red for wetness on my metallic charcoal Honda. It's the other properties of this wax that have got me loving it, like the looks don't seem to drop off, it's very durable, and the water behavior is fantastic. The non-stick sealant type properties is another quality I really like. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Demetri said:


> I have the Naviwax Ultimate and it's the dogs danglies on silver :thumb:
> Can highly recomend


Id love a few pic of that,thinking of getting myself one of those.:thumb:


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Did a nice iphone picture today from my naviwax hood 









2 coats of naviwax dark on the hood and 1 coat of zymöl concours on the fender


----------



## SAABIN (Nov 30, 2008)

Fabiano, how do you find the two compare? I've just coated my Phantom black A4 with Zymol concours over the Opticoat and it's looking rather nice. Just went to my local Naviwax supplier and applied some Navi Dark on the boot lid just to see how it goes. 

OC 2.0 is so good for hardness and dirt repelling properties and it doesn't dust up easily, I just don't like it's look on its own. Paint look lifeless in my opinion. Wax adds gloss but you lose the OC sheeting. Can't be totally happy either way!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SAABIN said:


> Fabiano, how do you find the two compare? I've just coated my Phantom black A4 with Zymol concours over the Opticoat and it's looking rather nice. Just went to my local Naviwax supplier and applied some Navi Dark on the boot lid just to see how it goes.
> 
> OC 2.0 is so good for hardness and dirt repelling properties and it doesn't dust up easily, I just don't like it's look on its own. Paint look lifeless in my opinion. Wax adds gloss but you lose the OC sheeting. Can't be totally happy either way!


You still keep the water behavior with the Naviwax, this wax hates water! Being a hybrid, it's anti-dust too. Very easy to live with on a black car. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> You still keep the water behavior with the Naviwax, this wax hates water! Being a hybrid, it's anti-dust too. Very easy to live with on a black car. :thumb:


So all hybrids are anti dust? What exactly is a hybrid?
Where did you buy Naviwax from?


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Where did you buy Naviwax from?


I read somewhere that the UK distributor were having supply problems from Japan but I think that is just about resolved. You could try contacting them on their website www.nubawax.com.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> So all hybrids are anti dust? What exactly is a hybrid?
> Where did you buy Naviwax from?


every hybrid I've tried has had pretty good anti-dust properties. Hybrids are waxes made with polymers as well as traditional waxes.

I got my Naviwax sent to me from a mate in Qatar! ( Thanks Maxi!)

Try Ebay. I just did a search and there's heaps on there.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Love the IS F :thumb:
Heard (and now seen) good things about Navi...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> every hybrid I've tried has had pretty good anti-dust properties. Hybrids are waxes made with polymers as well as traditional waxes.
> 
> I got my Naviwax sent to me from a mate in Qatar! ( Thanks Maxi!)
> 
> Try Ebay. I just did a search and there's heaps on there.


I always avoid hybrids as they compromise on the look offered by a Purva wax. I thought all hybrids look like sealants and there isn't much difference between a Collinite and a Dodo Juice Supernatural. But this Naviwax looks different.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> I always avoid hybrids as they compromise on the look offered by a Purva wax. I thought all hybrids look like sealants and there isn't much difference between a Collinite and a Dodo Juice Supernatural. But this Naviwax looks different.


I take it you mean pure wax?

I know exactly what you mean. 

This Naviwax does have it's own look. It gives a real glassy gloss look, with a bit of a darkening effect which I love. It's more wet looking that a sealant, but can't match wetness of a nice oily wax.

Where the Naviwax does it for me is the darkening effect, the water behaviour (very hydrophobic!), non-dust effect, and the looks genuinely last 2-3 months without dropping off. 

This wax used to be my wax for when its dry and dusty here where I live. I then used to go back to my oily wet look waxes after the dust died down. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> I finally gave the Lex a clean up and it's first coat of Naviwax Dark, something I've been waiting to do since this wax turned up from Qatar! Thanks MAXI-MILAN!!! :wave:
> 
> I've been very impressed with this wax since using it on my Honda previously. It has its little quirks, like a huge double tin with cool Japanese writing , no cure time, and needing to be applied to a wet panel! :doublesho


Raven - Your thread has inspired me to go ahead & place an order for Naviwax, I have been sitting on the fence for a long time. However, after looking at the results and all the helpful details that you have provided, I think I am ready to jump in.

Could you please help me understand if I can prep the paint using the usual pre-wax cleansers like Dodo Juice Lime Prime, BH Cleanser Polish etc? Since the wax is a hybrid, do I need to do an IPA wipedown after polishing?

Unfortunately, the Naviwax Ultimate is sold out so I will start with Naviwax Dark. I am not sure how the Ultimate is different but I think it may be a pure wax unlike the Dark which is a hybrid.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

There some Naviwax Ultimate on the bay of e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221255791234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Raven - Your thread has inspired me to go ahead & place an order for Naviwax, I have been sitting on the fence for a long time. However, after looking at the results and all the helpful details that you have provided, I think I am ready to jump in.
> 
> Could you please help me understand if I can prep the paint using the usual pre-wax cleansers like Dodo Juice Lime Prime, BH Cleanser Polish etc? Since the wax is a hybrid, do I need to do an IPA wipedown after polishing?
> 
> Unfortunately, the Naviwax Ultimate is sold out so I will start with Naviwax Dark. I am not sure how the Ultimate is different but I think it may be a pure wax unlike the Dark which is a hybrid.


I use it on clean bare paint, or on top of Prima Amigo. The Amigo is a perfect match for the Navi!


----------

